# Detector de ladridos con respuesta de ultra sonidos.



## kl0wn (Nov 25, 2007)

Hola, queria saber si alguien puede ayudarme, aportandome un esquema para detectar los ladridos de un perro y emitir un sonido por por encima de 20khz, para ke el perro en cuestion deje de ladrar,gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 25, 2007)

Y no pasara al reves, el perro se cabreara y ladrara mas?


----------



## Dano (Nov 25, 2007)

Yo vi un aparato que hacía esa función, lo vi en un programa de tele llamado "la fábrica" de discovery channel.
Creo que el aparato no tiene que ser tan específico en detectar el ladrido de perro sino que con un detector de ruido comun con un filtro pasa medios y un control de sensibilidad debería funcionar.
Informate sobre auyentadores de perros, talves ayude.

Saludos


----------



## Nimer (Nov 25, 2007)

Existen parlantes que reproduzcan más de 20Khz?


----------



## kl0wn (Nov 26, 2007)

claro ke existen, un ejemplo son los utilizados en ciencias del mar para emitir llamadas de apareamiento y estudiar el comportamiento de determinadas especies en el mar, y ademas si miras las especificacions de un altavoz, en estas te dira si supera los 20khz, pero si el problema no esta en ke ellos alcancen esta frecuencia, sino en poder generarla.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2007)

Nimer dijo:
			
		

> Existen parlantes que reproduzcan más de 20Khz?




Barato y facil de conseguir: Tweeter piezoelectricos
Ni barato Ni facil: Transductor piezoelectrico

Diccionario:
Barato = Economico


----------



## mitosw (Nov 26, 2007)

kl0wn dijo:
			
		

> Hola, queria saber si alguien puede ayudarme, aportandome un esquema para detectar los ladridos de un perro y emitir un sonido por por encima de 20khz, para ke el perro en cuestion deje de ladrar,gracias.



La verdad no vale la pena construir ese circuito, esos aparatos ya se venden por internet y la mayoria no supera los 30 U$S. lo podes ubicar en cualquier buscador colocando " Bark stop"

Suerte


----------



## Dano (Nov 26, 2007)

Mitosw: Eres de Uruguay departamento de colonia?

El aparato se puede realizar por menos 30 dólares creo.

Saludos


----------

